# XSLT - Element-Wrapping



## Noar (5. Apr 2006)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine kleine Frage zu XSLT. 
Ich mochte eine XML-Datei verarbeiten (mein Java-Programm speichert halt als XML) und möchte dazu ein Element wrappen.

Struktur jetzt:

```
<FileLink File = "filename.xml"> Titel </FileLink>
```

Ich möchte nun, das es so aussieht:

```
<ExternalLink>
    <Content> Titel </Content>
    <FileLink File = "filename.xml"/>
</ExternalLink>
```

Ich habe leider nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von XSLT. 
Kann mir evtl jemand helfen, und mir sagen, wie ein Template aussehen müsste, das
dieses Ergebnis bringt?


Vielen Dank,
Noar


----------



## byte (6. Apr 2006)

Sag mal genauer was Du nicht verstehst. Hierarchische Elemente kannst Du z.B. so aufbauen:


```
<xsl:element name="parent">
  <xsl:element name="child1"/>
  <xsl:element name="child2"/>
</xsl:element>
```


----------



## Noar (12. Apr 2006)

Sorry, 
war beruflich unterwegs, daher antworte ich erst heute:

Ich hab es inzwischen selbst gelöst, ist eigentlich ganz einfach:


```
<xsl:template match="URLLink">
		<ExternalLink>
			<Content>
					<xsl:value-of select="."/>
			</Content>
				<xsl:copy>
					<xsl:copy-of select="@*"/>

					<xsl:apply-templates/>
				</xsl:copy>
		</ExternalLink>
	</xsl:template>
```

Wie gesagt, ich wollte nur per Template die XML-Struktur ändern. 

Gruß,
Noar


----------

